
Italy Has a Lot of Problems. Austerity Isn’t One - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/taps-coogan-italy-has-99-problems-austerity-isnt-one/
======
marvel_boy
Spain is in the same position. EU is doomed. Is it just a question of time.

